# Who is the leading Pressup Apologist as of right now



## T.A.G.

Is there one?


----------



## cbryant

Popular level, James White (aomin.org)

Academic Level, I would say Scott Oliphint and William Edgar (Both of Westminster Theological Seminary)


----------



## Michael

Oliphant


----------



## Curt

Joshua?


----------



## Curt

Not my first lame response.


----------



## Notthemama1984

or your last.


----------



## CharlieJ

Since they're all running in a circle, how can you identify the leader?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.A.G.

is frame still in the picture at all?
I heard from some person that there was a good pressup apologist from the uk? anyone know who that might be?
And is James white really presupposition?


----------



## Michael




----------



## Curt




----------



## Zenas

T.A.G. said:


> And is James white really presupposition?




James White is a presuppositionalist.


----------



## cbryant

There really is no way to quantify this. Everything would be based on opinion. Since I am a student with WTS, I answered the way I did. However, if you were to ask students at RTS Orlando, then Frame would come time mind first. However, if you were to ask a student at Westminster in California then Michael Horton may come to mind.


----------



## T.A.G.

cbryant said:


> There really is no way to quantify this. Everything would be based on opinion. Since I am a student with WTS, I answered the way I did. However, if you were to ask students at RTS Orlando, then Frame would come time mind first. However, if you were to ask a student at Westminster in California then Michael Horton may come to mind.


 
Thanks!


----------



## ubermadchen

oooh oooh! Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## Curt

ubermadchen said:


> oooh oooh! Pick me! Pick me!


 
Nope.


----------



## DMcFadden

What? Nobody voted for Ergun Caner? 

If you exam the common lists of leading lights in Christian apologetics, you will likely turn up a list like this one:



> 1. Kerby Anderson - Head of Probe ministries.
> 2. John Ankerberg - Founder of Ankerberg Theological Research Institute; Great podcast.
> 3. Greg Bahnsen - the late great presuppositional apologist. Debated Gordon Stein.
> 4. Andy Bannister - London School of Theology / Oxford Centre for Christian apologetics.
> 5. Francis Beckwith - noted philosopher and apologist, especially in the area of ethics.
> 6. Ken Boa - relational evangelism, discipleship, apologetics.
> 7. Darrell Bock - Research Professor of NT Studies at Dallas Theological Seminary.
> 8. Joe Boot - apologist, educator, author and pastor.
> 9. Robert Bowman - noted apologetics and theology teacher (Biola)
> 10. Justin Brierley - host of Unbelievable? on Premier Christian Radio, UK.
> 11. Kyle Butt - staff at Apologetics Press and editor of Discovery magazine. Debated Barker.
> 12. Ted Cabal - general editor of The Apologetics Study Bible.
> 13. Charlie Campbell - itinerant apologist and head of AlwaysBeReady.com.
> 14. Ergun Caner - president of Liberty Baptist Theological Seminary; author.
> 15. Edward John Carnell - was a prominent and influential Christian theologian and apologist.
> 16. G.K. Chesterton - famous author, philosopher, theologian, apologist.
> 17. David K. Clark - apologist with notable books; teaches at Bethel Seminary
> 18. Gordon Clark - Christian philosopher, apologist, and theologian. Contemporary of Van Til.
> 19. Kelly James Clark - notable philosopher of religion, author; Calvin College.
> 20. Gene Cook - host of UnchainedRadio; reformed pastor and apologist. Owns a pit bull.
> 21. Paul Copan - Philosophy and ethics; noted apologist and author.
> 22. Winfried Corduan - Christian philosopher of religion; noted author.
> 23. Steven B. Cowan - Associate director of Apologetics Resource Center; Areopagus Journal
> 24. William Lane Craig - philosopher, theologian, apologist; Debater par excellence.
> 25. Dinesh D’Souza - writer, speaker, debater. Various notable debates.
> 26. William Dembski - philosopher of science and mathematician; ID theorist.
> 27. William Edgar - Professor of Apologetics Westminster Theological Seminary; jazz pianist.
> 28. Lenny Esposito - founder of ComeReason apologetics ministry.
> 29. C. Stephen Evans - philosophy of religion; apologetics; great author. Baylor.
> 30. Paul D. Feinberg - the late philosopher of religion and apologist; author.
> 31. Harold Felder - founder of GivingAnAnswer apologetics ministry.
> 32. Phil Fernandes - Christian philosopher, apologist, debater. Tremendous audio resources.
> 33. John Frame - Reformed Theological Seminary; reformed apologist; Van Til expert.
> 34. Norman Geisler - prolific author of over 70 books; Classical apologist.
> 35. R. Douglas Geivett - Professor of Philosophy Talbot Department of Philosophy / Biola
> 36. Simon Greenleaf - legal scholar famous for his book Testimony of the Evangelists.
> 37. Douglas Groothuis - Christian philosopher, author, teacher.
> 38. Shandon L. Guthrie - philosophy, apologetics, atheism, comparative religions, ethics.
> 39. Gary Habermas - the world's foremost expert on the resurrection of Jesus.
> 40. Ken Ham - young Earth creationist famous/nororious for the Creation Museum.
> 41. Hank Hanegraaff - today's Bible Answer Man.
> 42. Craig Hazen - director of Biola's Christian Apologetics program.
> 43. J.P. Holding - founded Tektonics apologetics website; author.
> 44. Anthony Horvath - Athanatos Christian Ministries and online Apologetics Academy.
> 45. Phillip E. Johnson - one of the key leaders of the Intelligent Design movement.
> 46. Walter Kaiser - scholar, writer, educator, and distinguished Professor of Old Testament.
> 47. Timothy Keller - urban pastor and apologist noted for his clear communication.
> 48. Greg Koukl - apologist and president of Stand to Reason; excellent radio program.
> 49. Peter Kreeft - professor of philosophy at Boston College, noted apologist.
> 50. John Lennox - philosopher of science, mathematician, Oxford debater of Dawkins.
> 51. C.S. Lewis - famous author, lecturer, apologist; Narnia books, Mere Christianity.
> 52. Gordon Lewis - philosopher and theologian; author of Testing Christianity's Truth Claims.
> 53. Mike Licona - historian and apologist; authority on the resurrection of Jesus.
> 54. Bruce Little - philosopher noted for work on the problem of evil and theodicy.
> 55. Paul Little - late apologist and author noted for his simple style and easy communication.
> 56. David Marshall - world cultures, outspoken against new atheism.
> 57. Walter Martin - most famous for his Kingdom of the Cults book; the original Answer Man.
> 58. Stuart McAllister - Scottish itinerant cultural apologist with RZIM.
> 59. Josh McDowell - famous for Evidence that Demands a Verdict.
> 60. Sean McDowell - worldview youth minister / itinerant apologist.
> 61. Alex McFarland - itinerant apologist targeting young people, teens.
> 62. Alister McGrath - Oxford professor of theology, author and opponent of new atheism.
> 63. Chad Meister - philosopher of religion, ethics, logic; apologist, author; Bethel College.
> 64. Angus Menuge - Concordia University professor of philosophy.
> 65. Albert Mohler - president of SBTS, worldview cultural commentator, author, radio host.
> 66. John Warwick Montgomery - perhaps the most famous evidentialist apologist.
> 67. J.P. Moreland - Christian philosopher, noted author, apologist.
> 68. Ronald Nash - Professor Philosophy and Theology at Reformed Theological Seminary
> 69. Randall Niles - itinerant and multimedia apologist.
> 70. David Noebel - founder of Summit Ministries and worldview apologist.
> 71. Scott Oliphint - Professor of Apologetics and Systematic Theology WTS
> 72. Amy Orr-Ewing - Director of Training of the Zacharias Trust.
> 73. Craig Parton - trial lawyer and noted Lutheran apologist.
> 74. Alvin Plantinga - world-class philosopher; reformed epistemology, philosophy of religion.
> 75. Doug Powell - excellent multimedia apologist at SelflessDefense.
> 76. Michael Ramsden - European Director of Zacharias Trust, speaker for RZIM.
> 77. Fazale Rana - PhD biochemist with Reasons to Believe.
> 78. Ron Rhodes - author and apologist founder of Reasoning from the Scriptures.
> 79. John W. Robbins - reformed apologist, founder of Trinity Foundation.
> 80. Mark D. Roberts - pastor, author, speaker, blogger. Emphasis in NT / Gospels.
> 81. David Robertson - Scottish pastor famous/notorious for his Dawkins Letters.
> 82. Hugh Ross - astrophysicist apologist and old Earth creationist; founder Reasons to Believe.
> 83. Kenneth Samples - reformed philosopher, theologian, apologist with Reasons to Believe.
> 84. Francis Schaeffer - famous late cultural apologist, author, philosopher; founder of L'Abri.
> 85. Mary Jo Sharp - author, apologist, debater; founder of Confident Christianity.
> 86. James Sire - influential worldview author, apologist, and speaker.
> 87. Matt Slick - founder of CARM.org, one of the best apologetics encyclopedias on the web.
> 88. R.C. Sproul - notable theologian, author, and classical apologist.
> 89. Don Stewart - prolific author, apologist, and host of the Bible Explorer.
> 90. Lee Strobel - journalist famous for his Case for Christ series of books; popular apologist.
> 91. Richard Swinburne - world-class Oxford philosopher of religion; author.
> 92. Frank Turek - itinerant apologist and founder of CrossExamined; debated Hitchens.
> 93. Cornelius Van Til - the most famous presuppositional reformed apologist.
> 94. Jim Wallace - cold case detective, pastor, and apologist; excellent podcast.
> 95. James White - theologian, author, prolific debater, and reformed apologist.
> 96. Dallas Willard - Christian philosopher; notable works in philosophy, discipleship,
> 97. Peter S. Williams - Christian philosopher; notable works countering Dawkins
> 98. Douglas Wilson - presuppositional apologist; number of atheist debates (Hitchens, Barker)
> 99. N.T. Wright - Bishop of Durham; notable work on the resurrection.
> 100. Ravi Zacharias -perhaps today's most notable international cultural apologist.



You will notice that few of these (particularly living ones) qualify as presuppositional in any real sense. Oliphant, Frame, White, and Wilson are typically classified as presuppositional. I would also add Ken Ham and his organization, especially in that they publicly eschew evidentialism and embrace elements of Bahnsen. But, beyond that . . . ?


----------



## Curt

DMcFadden said:


> What? Nobody voted for Ergun Caner?
> 
> If you exam the common lists of leading lights in Christian apologetics, you will likely turn up a list like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Kerby Anderson - Head of Probe ministries.
> 2. John Ankerberg - Founder of Ankerberg Theological Research Institute; Great podcast.
> 3. Greg Bahnsen - the late great presuppositional apologist. Debated Gordon Stein.
> 4. Andy Bannister - London School of Theology / Oxford Centre for Christian apologetics.
> 5. Francis Beckwith - noted philosopher and apologist, especially in the area of ethics.
> 6. Ken Boa - relational evangelism, discipleship, apologetics.
> 7. Darrell Bock - Research Professor of NT Studies at Dallas Theological Seminary.
> 8. Joe Boot - apologist, educator, author and pastor.
> 9. Robert Bowman - noted apologetics and theology teacher (Biola)
> 10. Justin Brierley - host of Unbelievable? on Premier Christian Radio, UK.
> 11. Kyle Butt - staff at Apologetics Press and editor of Discovery magazine. Debated Barker.
> 12. Ted Cabal - general editor of The Apologetics Study Bible.
> 13. Charlie Campbell - itinerant apologist and head of AlwaysBeReady.com.
> 14. Ergun Caner - president of Liberty Baptist Theological Seminary; author.
> 15. Edward John Carnell - was a prominent and influential Christian theologian and apologist.
> 16. G.K. Chesterton - famous author, philosopher, theologian, apologist.
> 17. David K. Clark - apologist with notable books; teaches at Bethel Seminary
> 18. Gordon Clark - Christian philosopher, apologist, and theologian. Contemporary of Van Til.
> 19. Kelly James Clark - notable philosopher of religion, author; Calvin College.
> 20. Gene Cook - host of UnchainedRadio; reformed pastor and apologist. Owns a pit bull.
> 21. Paul Copan - Philosophy and ethics; noted apologist and author.
> 22. Winfried Corduan - Christian philosopher of religion; noted author.
> 23. Steven B. Cowan - Associate director of Apologetics Resource Center; Areopagus Journal
> 24. William Lane Craig - philosopher, theologian, apologist; Debater par excellence.
> 25. Dinesh D’Souza - writer, speaker, debater. Various notable debates.
> 26. William Dembski - philosopher of science and mathematician; ID theorist.
> 27. William Edgar - Professor of Apologetics Westminster Theological Seminary; jazz pianist.
> 28. Lenny Esposito - founder of ComeReason apologetics ministry.
> 29. C. Stephen Evans - philosophy of religion; apologetics; great author. Baylor.
> 30. Paul D. Feinberg - the late philosopher of religion and apologist; author.
> 31. Harold Felder - founder of GivingAnAnswer apologetics ministry.
> 32. Phil Fernandes - Christian philosopher, apologist, debater. Tremendous audio resources.
> 33. John Frame - Reformed Theological Seminary; reformed apologist; Van Til expert.
> 34. Norman Geisler - prolific author of over 70 books; Classical apologist.
> 35. R. Douglas Geivett - Professor of Philosophy Talbot Department of Philosophy / Biola
> 36. Simon Greenleaf - legal scholar famous for his book Testimony of the Evangelists.
> 37. Douglas Groothuis - Christian philosopher, author, teacher.
> 38. Shandon L. Guthrie - philosophy, apologetics, atheism, comparative religions, ethics.
> 39. Gary Habermas - the world's foremost expert on the resurrection of Jesus.
> 40. Ken Ham - young Earth creationist famous/nororious for the Creation Museum.
> 41. Hank Hanegraaff - today's Bible Answer Man.
> 42. Craig Hazen - director of Biola's Christian Apologetics program.
> 43. J.P. Holding - founded Tektonics apologetics website; author.
> 44. Anthony Horvath - Athanatos Christian Ministries and online Apologetics Academy.
> 45. Phillip E. Johnson - one of the key leaders of the Intelligent Design movement.
> 46. Walter Kaiser - scholar, writer, educator, and distinguished Professor of Old Testament.
> 47. Timothy Keller - urban pastor and apologist noted for his clear communication.
> 48. Greg Koukl - apologist and president of Stand to Reason; excellent radio program.
> 49. Peter Kreeft - professor of philosophy at Boston College, noted apologist.
> 50. John Lennox - philosopher of science, mathematician, Oxford debater of Dawkins.
> 51. C.S. Lewis - famous author, lecturer, apologist; Narnia books, Mere Christianity.
> 52. Gordon Lewis - philosopher and theologian; author of Testing Christianity's Truth Claims.
> 53. Mike Licona - historian and apologist; authority on the resurrection of Jesus.
> 54. Bruce Little - philosopher noted for work on the problem of evil and theodicy.
> 55. Paul Little - late apologist and author noted for his simple style and easy communication.
> 56. David Marshall - world cultures, outspoken against new atheism.
> 57. Walter Martin - most famous for his Kingdom of the Cults book; the original Answer Man.
> 58. Stuart McAllister - Scottish itinerant cultural apologist with RZIM.
> 59. Josh McDowell - famous for Evidence that Demands a Verdict.
> 60. Sean McDowell - worldview youth minister / itinerant apologist.
> 61. Alex McFarland - itinerant apologist targeting young people, teens.
> 62. Alister McGrath - Oxford professor of theology, author and opponent of new atheism.
> 63. Chad Meister - philosopher of religion, ethics, logic; apologist, author; Bethel College.
> 64. Angus Menuge - Concordia University professor of philosophy.
> 65. Albert Mohler - president of SBTS, worldview cultural commentator, author, radio host.
> 66. John Warwick Montgomery - perhaps the most famous evidentialist apologist.
> 67. J.P. Moreland - Christian philosopher, noted author, apologist.
> 68. Ronald Nash - Professor Philosophy and Theology at Reformed Theological Seminary
> 69. Randall Niles - itinerant and multimedia apologist.
> 70. David Noebel - founder of Summit Ministries and worldview apologist.
> 71. Scott Oliphint - Professor of Apologetics and Systematic Theology WTS
> 72. Amy Orr-Ewing - Director of Training of the Zacharias Trust.
> 73. Craig Parton - trial lawyer and noted Lutheran apologist.
> 74. Alvin Plantinga - world-class philosopher; reformed epistemology, philosophy of religion.
> 75. Doug Powell - excellent multimedia apologist at SelflessDefense.
> 76. Michael Ramsden - European Director of Zacharias Trust, speaker for RZIM.
> 77. Fazale Rana - PhD biochemist with Reasons to Believe.
> 78. Ron Rhodes - author and apologist founder of Reasoning from the Scriptures.
> 79. John W. Robbins - reformed apologist, founder of Trinity Foundation.
> 80. Mark D. Roberts - pastor, author, speaker, blogger. Emphasis in NT / Gospels.
> 81. David Robertson - Scottish pastor famous/notorious for his Dawkins Letters.
> 82. Hugh Ross - astrophysicist apologist and old Earth creationist; founder Reasons to Believe.
> 83. Kenneth Samples - reformed philosopher, theologian, apologist with Reasons to Believe.
> 84. Francis Schaeffer - famous late cultural apologist, author, philosopher; founder of L'Abri.
> 85. Mary Jo Sharp - author, apologist, debater; founder of Confident Christianity.
> 86. James Sire - influential worldview author, apologist, and speaker.
> 87. Matt Slick - founder of CARM.org, one of the best apologetics encyclopedias on the web.
> 88. R.C. Sproul - notable theologian, author, and classical apologist.
> 89. Don Stewart - prolific author, apologist, and host of the Bible Explorer.
> 90. Lee Strobel - journalist famous for his Case for Christ series of books; popular apologist.
> 91. Richard Swinburne - world-class Oxford philosopher of religion; author.
> 92. Frank Turek - itinerant apologist and founder of CrossExamined; debated Hitchens.
> 93. Cornelius Van Til - the most famous presuppositional reformed apologist.
> 94. Jim Wallace - cold case detective, pastor, and apologist; excellent podcast.
> 95. James White - theologian, author, prolific debater, and reformed apologist.
> 96. Dallas Willard - Christian philosopher; notable works in philosophy, discipleship,
> 97. Peter S. Williams - Christian philosopher; notable works countering Dawkins
> 98. Douglas Wilson - presuppositional apologist; number of atheist debates (Hitchens, Barker)
> 99. N.T. Wright - Bishop of Durham; notable work on the resurrection.
> 100. Ravi Zacharias -perhaps today's most notable international cultural apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice that few of these (particularly living ones) qualify as presuppositional in any real sense. Oliphant, Frame, White, and Wilson are typically classified as presuppositional. I would also add Ken Ham and his organization, especially in that they publicly eschew evidentialism and embrace elements of Bahnsen. But, beyond that . . . ?
Click to expand...

 
I do not see my name.


----------



## DMcFadden

> I do not see my name.



Oh, I'm sorry Curt. It is listed under your alias at #14.


----------



## Pergamum

DMcFadden said:


> What? Nobody voted for Ergun Caner?
> 
> If you exam the common lists of leading lights in Christian apologetics, you will likely turn up a list like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Kerby Anderson - Head of Probe ministries.
> 2. John Ankerberg - Founder of Ankerberg Theological Research Institute; Great podcast.
> 3. Greg Bahnsen - the late great presuppositional apologist. Debated Gordon Stein.
> 4. Andy Bannister - London School of Theology / Oxford Centre for Christian apologetics.
> 5. Francis Beckwith - noted philosopher and apologist, especially in the area of ethics.
> 6. Ken Boa - relational evangelism, discipleship, apologetics.
> 7. Darrell Bock - Research Professor of NT Studies at Dallas Theological Seminary.
> 8. Joe Boot - apologist, educator, author and pastor.
> 9. Robert Bowman - noted apologetics and theology teacher (Biola)
> 10. Justin Brierley - host of Unbelievable? on Premier Christian Radio, UK.
> 11. Kyle Butt - staff at Apologetics Press and editor of Discovery magazine. Debated Barker.
> 12. Ted Cabal - general editor of The Apologetics Study Bible.
> 13. Charlie Campbell - itinerant apologist and head of AlwaysBeReady.com.
> 14. Ergun Caner - president of Liberty Baptist Theological Seminary; author.
> 15. Edward John Carnell - was a prominent and influential Christian theologian and apologist.
> 16. G.K. Chesterton - famous author, philosopher, theologian, apologist.
> 17. David K. Clark - apologist with notable books; teaches at Bethel Seminary
> 18. Gordon Clark - Christian philosopher, apologist, and theologian. Contemporary of Van Til.
> 19. Kelly James Clark - notable philosopher of religion, author; Calvin College.
> 20. Gene Cook - host of UnchainedRadio; reformed pastor and apologist. Owns a pit bull.
> 21. Paul Copan - Philosophy and ethics; noted apologist and author.
> 22. Winfried Corduan - Christian philosopher of religion; noted author.
> 23. Steven B. Cowan - Associate director of Apologetics Resource Center; Areopagus Journal
> 24. William Lane Craig - philosopher, theologian, apologist; Debater par excellence.
> 25. Dinesh D’Souza - writer, speaker, debater. Various notable debates.
> 26. William Dembski - philosopher of science and mathematician; ID theorist.
> 27. William Edgar - Professor of Apologetics Westminster Theological Seminary; jazz pianist.
> 28. Lenny Esposito - founder of ComeReason apologetics ministry.
> 29. C. Stephen Evans - philosophy of religion; apologetics; great author. Baylor.
> 30. Paul D. Feinberg - the late philosopher of religion and apologist; author.
> 31. Harold Felder - founder of GivingAnAnswer apologetics ministry.
> 32. Phil Fernandes - Christian philosopher, apologist, debater. Tremendous audio resources.
> 33. John Frame - Reformed Theological Seminary; reformed apologist; Van Til expert.
> 34. Norman Geisler - prolific author of over 70 books; Classical apologist.
> 35. R. Douglas Geivett - Professor of Philosophy Talbot Department of Philosophy / Biola
> 36. Simon Greenleaf - legal scholar famous for his book Testimony of the Evangelists.
> 37. Douglas Groothuis - Christian philosopher, author, teacher.
> 38. Shandon L. Guthrie - philosophy, apologetics, atheism, comparative religions, ethics.
> 39. Gary Habermas - the world's foremost expert on the resurrection of Jesus.
> 40. Ken Ham - young Earth creationist famous/nororious for the Creation Museum.
> 41. Hank Hanegraaff - today's Bible Answer Man.
> 42. Craig Hazen - director of Biola's Christian Apologetics program.
> 43. J.P. Holding - founded Tektonics apologetics website; author.
> 44. Anthony Horvath - Athanatos Christian Ministries and online Apologetics Academy.
> 45. Phillip E. Johnson - one of the key leaders of the Intelligent Design movement.
> 46. Walter Kaiser - scholar, writer, educator, and distinguished Professor of Old Testament.
> 47. Timothy Keller - urban pastor and apologist noted for his clear communication.
> 48. Greg Koukl - apologist and president of Stand to Reason; excellent radio program.
> 49. Peter Kreeft - professor of philosophy at Boston College, noted apologist.
> 50. John Lennox - philosopher of science, mathematician, Oxford debater of Dawkins.
> 51. C.S. Lewis - famous author, lecturer, apologist; Narnia books, Mere Christianity.
> 52. Gordon Lewis - philosopher and theologian; author of Testing Christianity's Truth Claims.
> 53. Mike Licona - historian and apologist; authority on the resurrection of Jesus.
> 54. Bruce Little - philosopher noted for work on the problem of evil and theodicy.
> 55. Paul Little - late apologist and author noted for his simple style and easy communication.
> 56. David Marshall - world cultures, outspoken against new atheism.
> 57. Walter Martin - most famous for his Kingdom of the Cults book; the original Answer Man.
> 58. Stuart McAllister - Scottish itinerant cultural apologist with RZIM.
> 59. Josh McDowell - famous for Evidence that Demands a Verdict.
> 60. Sean McDowell - worldview youth minister / itinerant apologist.
> 61. Alex McFarland - itinerant apologist targeting young people, teens.
> 62. Alister McGrath - Oxford professor of theology, author and opponent of new atheism.
> 63. Chad Meister - philosopher of religion, ethics, logic; apologist, author; Bethel College.
> 64. Angus Menuge - Concordia University professor of philosophy.
> 65. Albert Mohler - president of SBTS, worldview cultural commentator, author, radio host.
> 66. John Warwick Montgomery - perhaps the most famous evidentialist apologist.
> 67. J.P. Moreland - Christian philosopher, noted author, apologist.
> 68. Ronald Nash - Professor Philosophy and Theology at Reformed Theological Seminary
> 69. Randall Niles - itinerant and multimedia apologist.
> 70. David Noebel - founder of Summit Ministries and worldview apologist.
> 71. Scott Oliphint - Professor of Apologetics and Systematic Theology WTS
> 72. Amy Orr-Ewing - Director of Training of the Zacharias Trust.
> 73. Craig Parton - trial lawyer and noted Lutheran apologist.
> 74. Alvin Plantinga - world-class philosopher; reformed epistemology, philosophy of religion.
> 75. Doug Powell - excellent multimedia apologist at SelflessDefense.
> 76. Michael Ramsden - European Director of Zacharias Trust, speaker for RZIM.
> 77. Fazale Rana - PhD biochemist with Reasons to Believe.
> 78. Ron Rhodes - author and apologist founder of Reasoning from the Scriptures.
> 79. John W. Robbins - reformed apologist, founder of Trinity Foundation.
> 80. Mark D. Roberts - pastor, author, speaker, blogger. Emphasis in NT / Gospels.
> 81. David Robertson - Scottish pastor famous/notorious for his Dawkins Letters.
> 82. Hugh Ross - astrophysicist apologist and old Earth creationist; founder Reasons to Believe.
> 83. Kenneth Samples - reformed philosopher, theologian, apologist with Reasons to Believe.
> 84. Francis Schaeffer - famous late cultural apologist, author, philosopher; founder of L'Abri.
> 85. Mary Jo Sharp - author, apologist, debater; founder of Confident Christianity.
> 86. James Sire - influential worldview author, apologist, and speaker.
> 87. Matt Slick - founder of CARM.org, one of the best apologetics encyclopedias on the web.
> 88. R.C. Sproul - notable theologian, author, and classical apologist.
> 89. Don Stewart - prolific author, apologist, and host of the Bible Explorer.
> 90. Lee Strobel - journalist famous for his Case for Christ series of books; popular apologist.
> 91. Richard Swinburne - world-class Oxford philosopher of religion; author.
> 92. Frank Turek - itinerant apologist and founder of CrossExamined; debated Hitchens.
> 93. Cornelius Van Til - the most famous presuppositional reformed apologist.
> 94. Jim Wallace - cold case detective, pastor, and apologist; excellent podcast.
> 95. James White - theologian, author, prolific debater, and reformed apologist.
> 96. Dallas Willard - Christian philosopher; notable works in philosophy, discipleship,
> 97. Peter S. Williams - Christian philosopher; notable works countering Dawkins
> 98. Douglas Wilson - presuppositional apologist; number of atheist debates (Hitchens, Barker)
> 99. N.T. Wright - Bishop of Durham; notable work on the resurrection.
> 100. Ravi Zacharias -perhaps today's most notable international cultural apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice that few of these (particularly living ones) qualify as presuppositional in any real sense. Oliphant, Frame, White, and Wilson are typically classified as presuppositional. I would also add Ken Ham and his organization, especially in that they publicly eschew evidentialism and embrace elements of Bahnsen. But, beyond that . . . ?
Click to expand...

 
Why is it that you think that few of these (particularly living ones) qualify as presuppositional in any real sense? Because the most successful apologists do not purely utilize one "flavor"of apologetics?

Of your list above, what camp would you classify the majority?


----------



## DMcFadden

The average evangelical apologist mixes evidentialist and classical apologetics. Even Reformed folks like R.C. Sproul fall in the classical camp. Philosophically inclined evangelicals often are attracted to the classical branch for obvious reasons.


----------



## Curt

DMcFadden said:


> I do not see my name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry Curt. It is listed under your alias at #14.
Click to expand...


I'm found out! Woe is me.


----------



## The Calvin Knight

T.A.G. said:


> I heard from some person that there was a good pressup apologist from the uk? anyone know who that might be?



This person may be referring to Dr. James Anderson, who is now a professor at RTS Charolette. He runs the website vantil.info and has written a couple papers on Van Til.


----------



## Reformed Thomist

DMcFadden said:


> The average evangelical apologist mixes evidentialist and classical apologetics. Even Reformed folks like R.C. Sproul fall in the classical camp. Philosophically inclined evangelicals often are attracted to the classical branch for obvious reasons.



I'm just glad someone on here aside from me is careful to distinguish classical apologetics from evidentialism! (I'm very inclined towards the classical approach, but were evidentialism to fall off the nearest cliff I wouldn't mind a bit.)


----------



## Philip

Reformed Thomist said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average evangelical apologist mixes evidentialist and classical apologetics. Even Reformed folks like R.C. Sproul fall in the classical camp. Philosophically inclined evangelicals often are attracted to the classical branch for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad someone on here aside from me is careful to distinguish classical apologetics from evidentialism! (I'm very inclined towards the classical approach, but were evidentialism to fall off the nearest cliff I wouldn't mind a bit.)
Click to expand...

 
Evidentia_lism_ yes--evidential apologetics, no. No good presuppositionalist should ignore evidence just as no classical apologist should ignore presuppositions.


----------



## Claudiu

DMcFadden said:


> What? Nobody voted for Ergun Caner?
> 
> If you exam the common lists of leading lights in Christian apologetics, you will likely turn up a list like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Kerby Anderson - Head of Probe ministries.
> 2. John Ankerberg - Founder of Ankerberg Theological Research Institute; Great podcast.
> 3. Greg Bahnsen - the late great presuppositional apologist. Debated Gordon Stein.
> 4. Andy Bannister - London School of Theology / Oxford Centre for Christian apologetics.
> 5. Francis Beckwith - noted philosopher and apologist, especially in the area of ethics.
> 6. Ken Boa - relational evangelism, discipleship, apologetics.
> 7. Darrell Bock - Research Professor of NT Studies at Dallas Theological Seminary.
> 8. Joe Boot - apologist, educator, author and pastor.
> 9. Robert Bowman - noted apologetics and theology teacher (Biola)
> 10. Justin Brierley - host of Unbelievable? on Premier Christian Radio, UK.
> 11. Kyle Butt - staff at Apologetics Press and editor of Discovery magazine. Debated Barker.
> 12. Ted Cabal - general editor of The Apologetics Study Bible.
> 13. Charlie Campbell - itinerant apologist and head of AlwaysBeReady.com.
> 14. Ergun Caner - president of Liberty Baptist Theological Seminary; author.
> 15. Edward John Carnell - was a prominent and influential Christian theologian and apologist.
> 16. G.K. Chesterton - famous author, philosopher, theologian, apologist.
> 17. David K. Clark - apologist with notable books; teaches at Bethel Seminary
> 18. Gordon Clark - Christian philosopher, apologist, and theologian. Contemporary of Van Til.
> 19. Kelly James Clark - notable philosopher of religion, author; Calvin College.
> 20. Gene Cook - host of UnchainedRadio; reformed pastor and apologist. Owns a pit bull.
> 21. Paul Copan - Philosophy and ethics; noted apologist and author.
> 22. Winfried Corduan - Christian philosopher of religion; noted author.
> 23. Steven B. Cowan - Associate director of Apologetics Resource Center; Areopagus Journal
> 24. William Lane Craig - philosopher, theologian, apologist; Debater par excellence.
> 25. Dinesh D’Souza - writer, speaker, debater. Various notable debates.
> 26. William Dembski - philosopher of science and mathematician; ID theorist.
> 27. William Edgar - Professor of Apologetics Westminster Theological Seminary; jazz pianist.
> 28. Lenny Esposito - founder of ComeReason apologetics ministry.
> 29. C. Stephen Evans - philosophy of religion; apologetics; great author. Baylor.
> 30. Paul D. Feinberg - the late philosopher of religion and apologist; author.
> 31. Harold Felder - founder of GivingAnAnswer apologetics ministry.
> 32. Phil Fernandes - Christian philosopher, apologist, debater. Tremendous audio resources.
> 33. John Frame - Reformed Theological Seminary; reformed apologist; Van Til expert.
> 34. Norman Geisler - prolific author of over 70 books; Classical apologist.
> 35. R. Douglas Geivett - Professor of Philosophy Talbot Department of Philosophy / Biola
> 36. Simon Greenleaf - legal scholar famous for his book Testimony of the Evangelists.
> 37. Douglas Groothuis - Christian philosopher, author, teacher.
> 38. Shandon L. Guthrie - philosophy, apologetics, atheism, comparative religions, ethics.
> 39. Gary Habermas - the world's foremost expert on the resurrection of Jesus.
> 40. Ken Ham - young Earth creationist famous/nororious for the Creation Museum.
> 41. Hank Hanegraaff - today's Bible Answer Man.
> 42. Craig Hazen - director of Biola's Christian Apologetics program.
> 43. J.P. Holding - founded Tektonics apologetics website; author.
> 44. Anthony Horvath - Athanatos Christian Ministries and online Apologetics Academy.
> 45. Phillip E. Johnson - one of the key leaders of the Intelligent Design movement.
> 46. Walter Kaiser - scholar, writer, educator, and distinguished Professor of Old Testament.
> 47. Timothy Keller - urban pastor and apologist noted for his clear communication.
> 48. Greg Koukl - apologist and president of Stand to Reason; excellent radio program.
> 49. Peter Kreeft - professor of philosophy at Boston College, noted apologist.
> 50. John Lennox - philosopher of science, mathematician, Oxford debater of Dawkins.
> 51. C.S. Lewis - famous author, lecturer, apologist; Narnia books, Mere Christianity.
> 52. Gordon Lewis - philosopher and theologian; author of Testing Christianity's Truth Claims.
> 53. Mike Licona - historian and apologist; authority on the resurrection of Jesus.
> 54. Bruce Little - philosopher noted for work on the problem of evil and theodicy.
> 55. Paul Little - late apologist and author noted for his simple style and easy communication.
> 56. David Marshall - world cultures, outspoken against new atheism.
> 57. Walter Martin - most famous for his Kingdom of the Cults book; the original Answer Man.
> 58. Stuart McAllister - Scottish itinerant cultural apologist with RZIM.
> 59. Josh McDowell - famous for Evidence that Demands a Verdict.
> 60. Sean McDowell - worldview youth minister / itinerant apologist.
> 61. Alex McFarland - itinerant apologist targeting young people, teens.
> 62. Alister McGrath - Oxford professor of theology, author and opponent of new atheism.
> 63. Chad Meister - philosopher of religion, ethics, logic; apologist, author; Bethel College.
> 64. Angus Menuge - Concordia University professor of philosophy.
> 65. Albert Mohler - president of SBTS, worldview cultural commentator, author, radio host.
> 66. John Warwick Montgomery - perhaps the most famous evidentialist apologist.
> 67. J.P. Moreland - Christian philosopher, noted author, apologist.
> 68. Ronald Nash - Professor Philosophy and Theology at Reformed Theological Seminary
> 69. Randall Niles - itinerant and multimedia apologist.
> 70. David Noebel - founder of Summit Ministries and worldview apologist.
> 71. Scott Oliphint - Professor of Apologetics and Systematic Theology WTS
> 72. Amy Orr-Ewing - Director of Training of the Zacharias Trust.
> 73. Craig Parton - trial lawyer and noted Lutheran apologist.
> 74. Alvin Plantinga - world-class philosopher; reformed epistemology, philosophy of religion.
> 75. Doug Powell - excellent multimedia apologist at SelflessDefense.
> 76. Michael Ramsden - European Director of Zacharias Trust, speaker for RZIM.
> 77. Fazale Rana - PhD biochemist with Reasons to Believe.
> 78. Ron Rhodes - author and apologist founder of Reasoning from the Scriptures.
> 79. John W. Robbins - reformed apologist, founder of Trinity Foundation.
> 80. Mark D. Roberts - pastor, author, speaker, blogger. Emphasis in NT / Gospels.
> 81. David Robertson - Scottish pastor famous/notorious for his Dawkins Letters.
> 82. Hugh Ross - astrophysicist apologist and old Earth creationist; founder Reasons to Believe.
> 83. Kenneth Samples - reformed philosopher, theologian, apologist with Reasons to Believe.
> 84. Francis Schaeffer - famous late cultural apologist, author, philosopher; founder of L'Abri.
> 85. Mary Jo Sharp - author, apologist, debater; founder of Confident Christianity.
> 86. James Sire - influential worldview author, apologist, and speaker.
> 87. Matt Slick - founder of CARM.org, one of the best apologetics encyclopedias on the web.
> 88. R.C. Sproul - notable theologian, author, and classical apologist.
> 89. Don Stewart - prolific author, apologist, and host of the Bible Explorer.
> 90. Lee Strobel - journalist famous for his Case for Christ series of books; popular apologist.
> 91. Richard Swinburne - world-class Oxford philosopher of religion; author.
> 92. Frank Turek - itinerant apologist and founder of CrossExamined; debated Hitchens.
> 93. Cornelius Van Til - the most famous presuppositional reformed apologist.
> 94. Jim Wallace - cold case detective, pastor, and apologist; excellent podcast.
> 95. James White - theologian, author, prolific debater, and reformed apologist.
> 96. Dallas Willard - Christian philosopher; notable works in philosophy, discipleship,
> 97. Peter S. Williams - Christian philosopher; notable works countering Dawkins
> 98. Douglas Wilson - presuppositional apologist; number of atheist debates (Hitchens, Barker)
> 99. N.T. Wright - Bishop of Durham; notable work on the resurrection.
> 100. Ravi Zacharias -perhaps today's most notable international cultural apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice that few of these (particularly living ones) qualify as presuppositional in any real sense. Oliphant, Frame, White, and Wilson are typically classified as presuppositional. I would also add Ken Ham and his organization, especially in that they publicly eschew evidentialism and embrace elements of Bahnsen. But, beyond that . . . ?
Click to expand...

 
Where did you get this list from?


----------



## DMcFadden

Honestly, I can't remember. It was off the internet some place.


----------



## Claudiu

DMcFadden said:


> Honestly, I can't remember. It was *off the internet some place*.


----------



## ZackF

Jerram Barrs probably deserves an honorable mention though his mentor Francis Schaeffer wasn't a pure presupper by most peoples' standards.


----------



## KMK

Where is PB's own Paul Manata on the list?


----------

